# [xorg-x11] pb serveur graphique qui s'embale/bloque (résolu)

## broly

Bonjour,

heu je sais pas trop par quoi commencé car ca fait maintenant 3 mois que mon pb perdure.

En faite j'uitlise X avec fvwm, mais le probleme que je recontre systematiquement est que mon serveur X bloque toute ma machine.

Exemple, hier soir j'etais en train de compiler un truc je me rappel meme plus quoi et j'avais un client bt en meme temps, ca fait quand meme pas grand chose et d'un seul coup je vois ma sourie qui ce mais a ralentir ... puis l'ecran qui commence q plus réagir ... et là ... c le drame plus rien répond sauf un sysRQ, que j'ai activé dans le noyau au vu de mes pbs persistents; donc la je fais un Alt Gr + Impr Ecran K et la je vois bien que c X qui pose pb vu que c lui qui est tué.

J'ai meme réussi une fois a pouvoir me loguer sur une console ( Alt+Ctrl F1 ) en plein au moment ou sa déconnait, et quand j'ai fait un top j'ai vu 58 % CPU pour X et 36 % CPU pour fvwm ....

J'ai attendu 1 heure mais ca a continuer.

J'ai essayé de désactiver le driver nvidia et je l'ai meme remplacer par nv mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai testé 4 noyaux un gentoo, lxnay, morph, et un love mais c'est a chaque fois identique.

J'ai changé de FS, vu que j'étais un reiser4 je me suis remis en ext3 et la aucun changement toujours le meme pb.

J'ai réinstallé toute ma machine et la je retombe devant le meme pb. 

Je sais plus quoi faire ??? Ah oui le truc aussi c'est que je n'arrive jamais a avoir aucune log du pb, alors hier soir j'ai recomplier xorg-x11 avec l'option debug, i quelqu'un peux me dire comment on fait pour tracer ou voir les logs  quand ca déconne !!

La je suis au bout, je pense meme a racheter une carte graphique, je suis tellement au bout que j'ai réinstaller un windows (bbeuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrkkkk, désolé) pour pouvoir payer mais impots en ligne !!

AU SECOURS la vraiment je bloque  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by broly on Fri Apr 15, 2005 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

CFLAGS??? quoique normallement y'a du filtrage sur xorg-x11...

----------

## broly

CFLAGS normal, -O2 -March-athlon-xp un truc du genre .. pris dans le make.conf.example.

----------

## Enlight

pour debuger t'as le use debug, ajouter -g au cflags et un FEATURE dont je ne me rappele pas  :Embarassed:   edit : nostrip??? googlesise la dessus.

en attendant tu peux emerger strace et tu fais strace application.

----------

## papedre

Salut, 

il faudrait trouver exactement d'ou viens ce problème. 

Le problème est-il repetitif : 

  - toutes les 15 min après le demarrage du serveur X

  - Noter les applications que tu as lancé avant le Pb.

  - Juste lancer le serveur X et attendre....

Une fois ceci analyser, il faudrait avec un terminal lancer des top et ps pour voir quelle sont les process qui deconne.

Par exemple, j'ai déjà eu un pb du meme genre, une fois que 1 de mes screensaver se lancait, il n'arretait pas de me bouffer de la memoire. Et en analysant comme cela, j'ai pu remonter à ce programme.

A+

----------

## broly

Ca veux dire que vu que j'ai recompiler mon Xorg avec le USE debug est ce que je mettre mettre le -g pour CFLAGS ??

@papedre : C ce que j'ai ecrit au debut, moi je vois que X et fvwm qui bouffe en CPU mais de toute facon j'ai fait un fbgrab hier soir je les mettrais sur mon serveur web pour que vous puissiez les voir !!

@Enlight : Je vais emerger strace et voir ce qui me dit. Sinon c koi le nostrip ( j'ai pas de gentoo la ... )

----------

## broly

Bon j'ai emerger strace mais j'ai pas eu trop le temps de tester hier.

J'essaierrai ce soir, logiquement j'aurai plus de temps.

Je mets 2 liens si ca peut aider a comprendre d'ou vient le pb, j'ai fait un fbgrab quand ca déconnait :

Lien 1 : http://www.homenux.com/x.png

Lien 2 : http://www.homenux.com/x2.png

----------

## marvin rouge

ce qui parait bizarre, c'est que c'est fvwm qui prend la majeure partie du cpu (Expérience personnelle: quand X se bloque, c'est X qui prend 99.9% du CPU)

T'aurais pas un problèe dans la conf de fvwm ?

T'as essayé avec un autre WM (fluxbox ... ) ?

----------

## broly

Bah c'est que je me suis dit mais j'utilise la conf de desintegr.

Donc si elle marchait pas a mon avis il y aurait du monde !!

Mon salut sera dans strace ...

----------

## kwenspc

moi j'ai un autre problème avec Xorg+fvwm : ma souris qui s'embale!!

ça m'arrive très rarement mais quand ça m'arrive attention la casse : la molette reste bloquée sur la descente ou la montée (genre si je suis hors d'une fenetre ça n'arrete pas de switcher de bureuax etc...)

ou bien c'est un des boutons qui fait comme si il arretait pas d'etre cliqué...

ça m'a fait ça sur 2 souris différentes.

bizarrement c'est depuis mon passage en 6.8 de xorg que j'ai ça. avant : no pb!

et ce sur 2 machines bien distinctes (même type de CPU et CG ati mais pas de même niveau donc pas les même drivers, l'un c'est ati l'autre c'est xorg)

un ptit ctrl-alt-f1 et revenir sur X me regle le pb mais c'est un pb inexpliqué quand même   :Confused: 

je penche pour des ptits bugs xorg.

----------

## tetienne

tu es sûr d'avoir suffisemment de swap et que ton swap est bien activé ? Je doute fortement que ça vienne de xorg si ça arrive pendant les compilations ou des utilisations proco intensives. Monitore l'état de ta ram et de ton swap

----------

## kwenspc

perso j'ai 1.5Go de ram et 1Go de swap. donc pour moi ça doit pas etre ça.

voyons ce qu'en dit broly.

----------

## tetienne

je parlais pour broly, toi je m'en fous  :Laughing: 

Mais j'avais pas vu les screenshots de son top, donc ça doit pas venir de là

----------

## kwenspc

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> je parlais pour broly, toi je m'en fous 
> 
> 

 

ouiiinnnn

Adieûûû Ô monde cruèèèl! 

(Argl c'est haut une marche...je vais ptet pas sauter tout compte fait)

^^

----------

## inode

J'ai eu un peu le même type de problème. cf mon dernier post

Je sais pas si  ca peut t'aider :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320066.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sysRQ, que j'ai activé dans le noyau
> 
> 

 

C'est quelle section ou on trouve cette option svp ? merci:?  :Laughing: 

----------

## broly

@inode : option hacking du kernel.

Sinon t'as une super explication la : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Utiliser_les_Magic_Sys_Key

J'avais deja vu ton post je vais effectivement vérifier si j'ai l'APIC d'activer dans mon noyau.

----------

## inode

merci bien

----------

## NiLuJe

Heeu, Composite d'activé?

----------

## fidzysss

carte graphique ATI ?

j'ai 2 pcs avec une ATI qui plantent si j'utilise bcp de ressource CPU (genre une compil') et que j'ai une appli OpenGL qui tourne en parallèle (d'habitude c'est le xscreensaver). Et ce avec les drivers proprio (normal quoi ...) ET avec les drivers GPL

jusqu'à maintenant, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est d'acheter une nVidia (c'est marrant, c'est une solution super bien documentée sur le net ...  :Wink:  )

----------

## papedre

@fidzysss : Moi aussi, j'ai eu un pb de xscreensaver qui me prennait les ressources. Voir call https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310186-highlight-.html  ( j'ai une ATI, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié )

----------

## fidzysss

@papedre

mon problème est pas au niveau du screensaver mais vraiment au niveau du server X : j'ai plus d'affichage et X tourne à 99,99% de cpu.

quand je me loggue à ma machine par ssh et que j'essaie de tuer X à la main, j'ai tous qui plante completement et je suis obligé de faire un hard reboot. (et y a zero info ni dans le syslog, ni dans les log de xorg)

----------

## broly

bon bah toujours le meme pb, j'ai réussi a faire une strace -o /var/log/tmp.log startx et voici ce qu'il me donne qd ca plante ( je suis obliger d'utiliser les magic sys key pour m'en sortir) , aidezm oi s'il vous plait je suis au bout du rouleau : 

```

execve("/usr/bin/startx", ["startx"], [/* 41 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80ca000

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fe9000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=116050, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 116050, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fcc000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\34\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10524, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 12280, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fc9000

old_mmap(0xb7fcb000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1000) = 0xb7fcb000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@U\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1193696, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 1124036, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eb6000

old_mmap(0xb7fc3000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x10c000) = 0xb7fc3000

old_mmap(0xb7fc6000, 9924, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fc6000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7fcc000, 116050)              = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "^9\377\257", 4)                = 4

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80ca000

brk(0x80eb000)                          = 0x80eb000

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 100

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 100

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1113411802

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=191, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fe8000

read(3, "/dev/hda3 / reiser4 rw,noatime 0"..., 4096) = 191

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7fe8000, 4096)                = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fe8000

read(3, "MemTotal:       513516 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 598

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7fe8000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="broly", ...}) = 0

stat64("/home/ludo", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 8233

getppid()                               = 8232

getpgrp()                               = 8232

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

open("/usr/bin/startx", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, 0xbffff22c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/sh\n\n# $Xorg: startx.cpp,v"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3212, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/sh\n\n# $Xorg: startx.cpp,v"..., 3212) = 3212

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/home/ludo/.xinitrc", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=84, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/home/ludo/.xserverrc", 0xbffff140) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

stat64("/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc", 0xbffff0e4) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -601, [2611], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

fork()                                  = 8234

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 8234

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffedd0, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "Linux\n", 128)                 = 6

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 8235

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1}], WNOHANG) = 8235

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffec80, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 8238

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 8238

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffec20, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "localhost\n", 128)             = 10

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\nauthdisplay=${display:-:0}\nmcoo"..., 3212) = 601

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -555, [2657], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

fork()                                  = 8239

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, {0x806f5ea, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "de15751b62f3512fb5a27e1d56d95d44"..., 128) = 33

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 8239

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffed68, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "for displayname in $authdisplay "..., 3212) = 555

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -309, [2903], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

fork()                                  = 8240

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

close(4)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 8241

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 8240

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 8241

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffedb0, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 8242

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

close(4)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 8243

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0) = 8242

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1}], 0) = 8243

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffedb0, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64("/bin/xauth", 0xbfffefb4)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/usr/bin/xauth", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=28656, ...}) = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

old_mmap(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e75000

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

open("/proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "65536\n", 31)                  = 6

close(3)                                = 0

getgroups32(65536, [5, 10, 11, 18, 27, 80, 100, 250]) = 8

stat64("/usr/bin/xauth", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=28656, ...}) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 8244

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], WNOHANG) = 8244

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffecd8, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [])

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\n\ncleanup() {\n    [ -n \"$PID\" ] "..., 3212) = 309

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGILL, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTRAP, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGABRT, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGFPE, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGBUS, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGSEGV, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGSYS, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGXCPU, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGXFSZ, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGVTALRM, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR1, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGUSR2, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -30, [3182], SEEK_CUR)     = 0

fork()                                  = 8245

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\nPID=$!\n\nwait $PID\n\nunset PID\n", 3212) = 30

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

read(255, "\nPID=$!\n\nwait $PID\n\nunset PID\n", 3212) = 30

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [], 8)  = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x806eae2, [], 0}, {0x8079c3d, [HUP INT ILL TRAP ABRT BUS FPE USR1 SEGV USR2 PIPE ALRM TERM XCPU XFSZ VTALRM SYS], 0}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, 

```

voila un peu desespérer  si quelqu'un peu m'aider !!

Ah oui j'ai installer X grace a GRP vu que je pensais que ca venait des compils que je faisait.

 :Sad: 

----------

## broly

bon bah ca vient de recommencer, je crois que je fait passer sur une autre distrib .. snif

----------

## broly

Pour info voici ma conf xorg :

```

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load       "dri"

   Load "glx"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Extensions Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "compaqik7"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

    Option "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    #Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    # ci dessous en plus / test

    Option "Buttons" "7"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

    Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Compaq"

    #HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    HorizSync   30.0 - 70.0

    #VertRefresh 50-100

    VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0

    Option "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

  Identifier "nVidia Inc. GeForce4"

  Driver     "nvidia"

  VideoRam   65536

  Option     "AGPMode"         "4"

  Option     "RenderAccel"        "true"

  Option     "NvAGP"         "1"

  Option     "HWCursor"               "true"

  Option     "CursorShadow"           "true"

  Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"      "75"

  Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    "8"

  Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    "4"

  Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

# Ceci a augmenter les trames par seconde (FPS) de 609 Ã  618.

#Option     "AGPFastWrite" "True"

# Ceci n'a pas eu d'effet mesurable, 

# mais peut accroitre l'instabiliter de votre ordinateur.

# Vous pourriez avoir egalement besoin de le regler dans votre BIOS.

Option     "EnablePageFlip" "True"

# Ceci a augmenter les trames par seconde (FPS) de 618 Ã  702.

# C'est egalement "risquer" mais peu de personnes ont eu des problemes.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Compaq"

    Device      "nVidia Inc. GeForce4"

    Monitor     "Compaq"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" 

   ViewPort    0 0

   EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Compaq"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

       Option "Composite"      "true"

       Option "RENDER"         "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## marvin rouge

t'as essayé de virer les deux sections Extensions, qui comprennent Composite Enable ?

----------

## broly

@Marvin rouge : Il me semble que oui et ca fait pareil

Bon je viens de trouver un nombre impressionnant de personnes qui ont eu les meme pbs que moi !!

Je file les liens : 

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-198023.html

[/url]

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-224665.html

[/url]

Si en meme tps qq1 peux me faire un résumé ca serait simpa, parce que moi et l'anglais ca fait 2, voir 3 !!

----------

## broly

J'ai trouvé aussi un tread sur la liste xorg : http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2005-March/007055.html

apparement il parlerai de corruption au niveau du port AGP et il conseillerait de le baisser, je vais essayer ce soir et on verra bien !!  :Sad: 

----------

## broly

Bon bah un pb depuis hier mais j'ai été obligé de baissé dans le bios mon AGP de 4x en 2x de specifier dans mon xorg.conf NvAGP = 0 et commenter mes 2 extentions, composite et RENDER !!

Bref maintenant j'ai un X pourrit avec une super carte graphique nvidia !!

 :Mad: 

----------

